# Farrow and Ball designer paint



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering has anyone used Farrow and Ball paint? 

I have a designer that is requesting it be used on a project, the home owner seems kinda pumped on it, but I would like to know what I'm in for before starting.

Has anyone used it?

Hows the coverage, touch up, price and other regular things like that?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It's about $98 per gallon here. I've never used it, but saw some doors done in black with it. They were beautiful and they were supposedly brushed.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently used it... only $100 bux a gallon! :thumbsup:

Average coverage. Very low VOC’s. Smelled pretty good. :whistling2:

They appeal to decorators and high-end HO’s. Their factory store here in LA is pretty cool. The Beverly Hills and Hollywood types love it - it makes them feel special. :notworthy:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

LA Painter said:


> I recently used it... only $100 bux a gallon! :thumbsup:
> 
> Average coverage. Very low VOC’s. Smelled pretty good. :whistling2:
> 
> They appeal to decorators and high-end HO’s. Their factory store here in LA is pretty cool. The Beverly Hills and Hollywood types love it - it makes them feel special. :notworthy:


INTERESTING!! Had a customer yesterday demanding their painter to use it, but he came to us instead and we made it up in the p&l ext pro hide gold, he loved it, and was able to get the ho's to go with it.$98 bucks a gallon? come one, i bet p&l accolade is just as good for 47.95 retail!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I hate to say it, but the stuff is like buttah. Holy crap is it nice. The reason I hate to say it is because it is crazy pricy and difficult to get.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I had to jump through hoops just to get one of their color charts. But the paint itself is pretty nice to apply.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

F&b and epiphanes are my two favorite holy bejesus expensive products to treat myself to once in a while.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> I hate to say it, but the stuff is like buttah. Holy crap is it nice. The reason I hate to say it is because it is crazy pricy and difficult to get.


 
Agreed, I have only used 5 or 6 times but it was nice!

Go get it and put that silk on the wall if that's what is requested. I have nothing bad to say about it. I thought it spat a little more than usual when i used egg but hands down i did like it as well


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

less variety and options for product lines, a pita to get, and very expensive... hmm, yes can I use it please?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, $100/gal.

They have another product that goes for $78/gal but is not washable.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Used it a lot.
It is very good paint, maybe not that good.
Their distribution system is bad.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Never even heard of it, apparently its pretty big in the UK.


----------



## Plushpaint (Apr 18, 2007)

It has been very popular here in the UK, mostly due to the snob factor. That and a very good marketing campaign. It is good paint, but as George said, not that good. It doesn't cover that good, and it is NOT hard-wearing. 

The plus points from a home-owner point of view are that the colors are from real pigments, not dyes, and so give that chalky traditional paint look. Also the colors are based on historic colors from big country houses in the UK.

Its nice to brush on, but does scuff easily. The VOC regulations are going to play havoc with their brand because all their traditional oil paints will have to be replaced with low VOC-and therefore not traditional anymore. Maybe the customer won't care.

Beware knocking up a copy of the color in another paint brand. You can get caught out as the look is never the same.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

If us painters and decorators in the UK are asked to use it we usually estimate for one or two extra coats above standard two coats.

It's nickname is 5 coat Farrow & Ball in a lot of places here 
I guess you have a good manufacturer of it over there by some of your comments. It definitely isn't the same paint we get 

It's success over here is due to brilliant marketing in the 'Home Magazines' etc., aimed at the rich and exclusive home owners.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Ha! Hello Mr Plush :thumbup:


----------



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys, I'm pretty excited to try this paint out. Glad I'm not getting it from the UK, sounds like different stuff.

I'll let you know how it goes, supposed to start the project Friday, the designer is supplying the paint.

Maybe post a couple of pictures too.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 31, 2007)

We have only used it once, and the customer was very pleased with it when we were done, but I couldn't tell a difference from what we usually use. 

It did not wear well at all though - the customer had us back in about 2 years to repaint with something more durable. I think we used SW Duration the second time and they are more happy with that.... 

I was very impressed that the designer was able to sell it though, because they made their mark-up on it too - if I remember right the customer paid some $130/gallon for it - reminds you that very rarely does price really matter.


----------



## analog414 (Dec 26, 2007)

*I just got through using F/B paint for the last 10 weeks. Maybe 40 gallons of different colors. I got the paint from the Merchandise Mart Chicago. Nothing was tinted there. It all came in from Vancouver. Its a clay base paint. I am a avid SW paint man. But none of the paint companies can match those colors. The color retention was quite impressive. Was glad to be back to my paint company as the application was not as friendly. But bottom line.... the colors were special and it would be IMPOSSIBLE for SW to match them.* :yes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We also just finished up a job with 20 gallons of all the same color. We had some issue with cuts flashing almost like the pigment in the base would rise to the surface while it dried. Only happened on a few walls. 

I ended up paying low $70's for it and had it shipped from Canada as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Mist,

I believe it's all manufactured over there. Much of the cost is the shipping.

My painting buddies have never given it a big WOW, except for the cost.

I DO, however, LOVE their wallpaper.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

There s a F&B down the street from where I go to SW or BM, never been in before...


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

It's not that cheap over here. The paint is made in batches rather than mixed to order.

Some people love it other hate it

It's great in certain applications but the 'Estate Emulsion' is not hard wearing at all, it's not designed to be. You wouldn't get that depth of colour and chalky finish if it was.

They do do a 'Modern Emulsion' which is more hard weraing but is not the F&B signiture finish for which it is famous for.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Never even heard of it, apparently its pretty big in the UK.


 
Thats what you get living down there in the boonies:laughing:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Thats what you get living down there in the boonies:laughing:


 I thought the only paint you could buy in Maryland was Duron until SW bought them out. :jester:


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We've used it numerous times. One of our local BM dealers carries it but if you want quantity or certain colors you have to order it well in advance.

I've got F&B on the accent wall in my office from leftover paint from a jobsite. Looks good to me.

Our clients that have used it all swear by it and love it. The finish does have a nice luster and the paint covers exceptionally well.


----------



## JB (Jan 11, 2009)

I`ve been using it quite a lot here in the UK. Some older decorator gave me a hint. He said do one wall at a time and start rolling before the cutting in line starts drying:thumbup:


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

JB said:


> I`ve been using it quite a lot here in the UK. Some older decorator gave me a hint. He said do one wall at a time and start rolling before the cutting in line starts drying:thumbup:


That is good advice. We have used it in some high end jobs and the our senior guys have said the same thing. Also, don't over pour into your tray. The clay base pigment will be affected as it is exposed to air. The darker the colour, the more it shows. Definitely not a paint for the amateur.


----------



## acmasterpainter (May 15, 2011)

Crikey, F&B, the most popular search term on my website. The US must be getting a different paint mix to UK. As my inbox shows, many top decs hate the stuff!! The estate emulsion is like the Emperors new clothes. Read the small print, the actual spec is:

apply Farrow & Ball Wall & Ceiling Primer & Undercoat to promote adhesion and full colour depth, followed by 2 x top coat. Good coverage huh! 

Traditional company with no oil paint... The colours are great but they are marketing retail quality paint as some sort of historic marvel.

As Plush said, dont bother trying to palm off F&B finishes in modern brands, it don;t work. And in UK don't expect anyone at F&B to back you up if you have a problem. I can only assume that their customer base is mainly the home owner, so users are clearly not capable of recognising a problem in the product, and all problems must be down to the user.

If you want the traditional F&B look in trade quality paint, Little Greene is the paint for you. (A guy in Florida wanted advice on matching up discontinued F&B paint, and told me he could get some of the LG products.)

LG are English Heritage traditional paint company. They actually have a tradition in the true sense of the word, ie been around 200 years longer than F&B. Their chemists can still do oil based eggshell paints that in my experience outperform the "same" products from any modern synthetic paint co in UK. Their chalky look flat acrylic emulsions are fantastic to use, dark colours touch up no problem and their acrylic eggshells for interior and exterior use are just a shade more plasticy than the olde worlde oil eggshell finish. 

I dont get paid for praising Little Greene, but I get paid handsomely when I use it.:thumbup:


----------

